
The Cleveland Barons' NHL Existence Was a Short and Spectacular Disaster - rmason
https://deadspin.com/the-cleveland-barons-nhl-existence-was-a-short-and-spec-1826047278
======
DrScump
Note that this is a different organization from the American Hockey League
(AHL) Cleveland Barons[0], which was the top minor league affiliate of the San
Jose Sharks from 2001-2006. That affiliate is now known as the San Jose
Barracuda.

[0]
[https://ahl.fandom.com/wiki/Cleveland_Barons_(2001–2006)](https://ahl.fandom.com/wiki/Cleveland_Barons_\(2001–2006\))

